# linda.howard32 is a spambot



## andygates (4 Sep 2008)

She just joined, just spammed me and gods know who else. Mods, please deliver unto her justice and a rusty chainset.


----------



## andy_wrx (4 Sep 2008)

andygates said:


> spammed me and gods know who else



Well, me too for a start.


Rather than me "Enjoy the Funkier ride…", why don't you 'Funk off' Linda !


----------



## Shaun (4 Sep 2008)

She'd managed to send 24 PM's, but won't be sending any more


----------



## andy_wrx (4 Sep 2008)

Obviously started with the Andy's and working her way down alphabetically...


(I remember a girl like that at university, but her name was Kate...)


----------

